# Disposable to din477 adapter



## men1pal (6 Jul 2012)

Hi,

Can anyone link me to an adapter that will allow me to use my regulator for disposable cartidges on a FE? I am looking for something like the adapter on the bottom of the regulator on the AE site in this link but cant seem to find it for sale seperately

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/easy-aq ... -6181.html

Thanks in advance

Peter


----------



## wazuck (6 Jul 2012)

I have the din477 to cga 320 adaptor but that's no good. Unless you buy the cga to disposable aswell. I think you can get the din to cga for £20 so probs best to buy that set and sell the regulator?


----------



## tim (11 Jul 2012)

cant find link but i know jbl sell one for their disposable regs to din477 my lfs used to stock them


----------



## Guill (11 Jul 2012)

http://www.swelluk.com/aquarium/co2...m_source=product-search&utm_medium=googlebase

^ this one?


----------



## Tim Harrison (11 Jul 2012)

This is becoming uncanny, this is the second reg that I have seen tonight that bears more than a striking resemblance to an Up-aqua design http://www.up-aqua.com/00-dm-page/00up_106-AD-1-big.jpg item A-148. If anyone should know of such an adapter I think they will, their contact details are at the bottom of the linked page. Obviously, Aqua Essentials is importing them re-branded as Easy Aqua, you can get the same Regs on eBay too.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (12 Jul 2012)

It's a bit of a frustrating subject as there seem to be several different fittings used. JBL I think use 10x1mm thread. Disposable (welding) CO2 bottles are reckoned to be 1/8 BSP and ADA use something else. Full size CO2 in the uk are BS341 No 8 or DIN 477 in EU. The US have CGA 320 and Japan use JIS B 8246 which aren't compatible with anything else! It would be nice if suppliers could be specific about what threads their products use, disposable bottles in particular. If anyone knows what all the different threads are perhaps they'd post about it.


----------



## tim (12 Jul 2012)

i do know the jbl reg i have with din477 adapter removed fits welding co2 disposable bottle im using it this way at the moment welding co2 bottle is cheaper than refill at my lfs for 100g more only one i know about to be honest


----------



## men1pal (13 Jul 2012)

> This is becoming uncanny, this is the second reg that I have seen tonight that bears more than a striking resemblance to an Up-aqua design http://www.up-aqua.com/00-dm-page/00up_106-AD-1-big.jpg item A-148. If anyone should know of such an adapter I think they will, their contact details are at the bottom of the linked page. Obviously, Aqua Essentials is importing them re-branded as Easy Aqua, you can get the same Regs on eBay too.



Yeah is what I thought too which is why I posted that link as I have the up-aqua regulator and it looks identical so I think its the same thing re-branded. My problem is I currently use disposable but want to go back to FE without changing all my bits. I previously used FE but it was really hard to find somewhere to refill it where I live and took a while so when it ran out it was sometimes up to a week before I got it filled. In this scenario being able to just pop a disposable cartridge on would be invaluable. The worst bit is I had the part I need and I sold it!! If I cant find one I will just buy another regulator but thanks for all your help so far 

Peter


----------



## Tim Harrison (13 Jul 2012)

No worries. I know what you mean about trying to find somewhere to get them refilled. I haven't got to that stage yet being a recent convert, but I have looked in to it, and decided to buy two FEs off eBay, so I'll always have a full one to hand.

I got my reg from here, http://www.tankscape.co.uk/co2-and-glassware/regulators


----------

